# Freezing shark?



## jabbur (Jul 25, 2013)

This is the shark that my boy brought home.  This is way more than we can eat in one meal.  Can I freeze some and how do I do it?  Tonight I'm going to broil it with a teriyaki sauce.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 25, 2013)

You are aware that sharks urinate through their flesh and out through their skin? I would highly suggest that you soak the flesh in milk prior to cooking or freezing. The uric acid begins decomposing the flesh at death. The smell is quite notable. Several soakings and rinsings are required unless you like the taste of uric acid.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2013)

CraigC said:


> You are aware that sharks urinate through their flesh and out through their skin? I would highly suggest that you soak the flesh in milk prior to cooking or freezing. The uric acid begins decomposing the flesh at death. The smell is quite notable. Several soakings and rinsings are required unless you like the taste of uric acid.



Indeed, +1.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay.  Thanks for the tip.  I've never done anything with shark.  Didn't even know you could eat them!  Should I leave the skin on or take it off to soak?  I know not to eat the skin.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 25, 2013)

Guess I'll remove all the skin, soak overnight in milk and cook them tomorrow or Sat.  For living on the coast, I'm clueless to preparing things from the water!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2013)

I would def remove the skin, since they pee from it!


----------



## jabbur (Jul 25, 2013)

The skin is removed and they are cut into manageable pieces.  They are now soaking in milk.  In the morning, I'll change the milk.  Just found out we're heading to Busch Gardens tomorrow so when we get home I'll change the milk again.  Guess I'll get them cooked on Saturday. So now we're having hot dogs for dinner!


----------

